# Chromium fails to build



## punt (Nov 9, 2012)

Tracking FreeBSD 9 stable, and I updated the ports via *portsnap fetch portsnap update*.

I tried to build chromium and got the following error:

```
RULE third_party_libvpx_libvpx_gyp_gen_asm_offsets_target_obj_int_extract_0 out/Release/obj/gen/third_party/libvpx/asm_com_offsets.asm
Unable to open file: No such file or directory
gmake: *** [out/Release/obj/gen/third_party/libvpx/asm_com_offsets.asm] Error 1
gmake: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
*** [do-build] Error code 1
```


----------



## marwis (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you have enough free disk space?  Chromium requires quite a bit of it to build.  Also, the port www/chromium version 23 was updated to correctly check the amount of the space needed.


> Re-update amount of free diskspace needed for the build.


You might want to rerun `# portsnap fetch update`


----------

